# New tank



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So if I get my SW tank sold today. I will have 120 most likely to play with. Or maybe she will trade and I will have a new FW setup. But anyways. Any ideas on what kind of tank I should get. I am looking for a 29 or bigger. it is going to be planted with sand. If that helps at all. Should I just save up tell I get more?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

id say save up and just look through the forums and see what you would like while u save up


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I was looking at ADA tanks but can't find there website. Does anyone have it.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

http://www.adana.co.jp/index_e.php

I would go for the largest tank you can afford as it gives the most options.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I was planning on 40 to 55. I live in APT there is no room in room tell we move to a bigger one. So the only place will be in front of window in living room. Would this effect the temp of the water bad. The window is double glassed


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

it wud effect the temp but more the amount of alga. you will have lots of algae if you have that. unless you put a thick backround, but still that probably wudnt do to much


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well in front of the window it has a thick curtain no light really comes in I plan on adding a black background. So not worry about light coming in tank form outside. But still you are prob right.I will have to fing a good spot before I buy.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

very true. or u cud get a plot of land and make a fish house.lol.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL if I could I would


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

wudnt we all? my dream is to own or atleast work at monteray bay aquarium


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

lol My dream it to become a chef and get a bigger tank lol


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Is this a good deal if it comes with light. I am going to see if she/he will go to 100 so I will be able to get sand and driftwood. 
http://knoxville.craigslist.org/fur/568407943.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

If you were thinking about an ADA tank, you will need way more than $100 just for the tank.

This is a popular ADA store...http://www.adgshop.com/


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well i drop ADA tank for now. I am look at 50 and above tanks now. Just got my Dads approval for bigger tank the 30 so getting the biggest one I can fit into my cramp living room lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

TheChosenTanker said:


> so getting the biggest one I can fit into my cramp living room lol.


That's always the best way to go! :razz:


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL If I could I would get like a 200 for salt. But I kinda hate salt lol. The only reason I would get that big for salt is because I don't know what I would put in it for FW


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Pea**************** bass, fly river turtle, arowana.... theres lots of things!

Lol, good luck. You should get a 55 and do some cichlids.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So a 50g isnt big enough. I was looking at another peaceful tank. Or just a BA tank lol. It is def going to be planted tank real plants. Will cichlids eat plants or damage them I plan on getting alot of money into this.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Most cichlids will eat plants, but SA dwarf cichlids (apistogramma, ramirezi, etc.) do well in planted tanks.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OH OK. Will 2-3 hang on filters be to much for the tank. Or is alot of filtering good for the water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Can't over-filter a tank. Only concern would be too much flow which can stress some fish and maybe swirl your plants around. What are the HOB rated for?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe a noob question. Never heard of it before but what does HOB mean. Well I plan on 1 filter to be on full blast and the other 2 on low and medium


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

HOB= hang on back


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So by rated for do you mean GPH? If so I am planning on an 2 Emperor 400. I am planning on having one on high and one on medium if that is possible. I will find out when I have plants and fish in tank. As far as air goes I am wondering if I will be able to add some airstones in the filter if not. If I don't do that I am getting a 2 bubble disk. I pretty much got this all planed out. Just want some positive and negative input. This will be my biggest tank build so I am EXCITED.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Do you really need c02 for planted tanks?

Well I looked it up on foster and rounded stuff up. So this is what I came with.

120$ Tank
30$ 100 Watt heater
30$ 1 Medium and 1 large drift wood
33$ Turbo CO2 Bio-System
16$ Seachem Flourite
16$ API freshwater test kit
10$ AQUAEL Resin Rocks
Total 255$
This is what I am going to start with and get more as I go if my plan works out.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

do not put bubblestones in a planted tank, it'll outgas the CO2 in your tank. limit surface disturbance as well.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OH ok thank you. I didn't know that. Do i need to put in air all. Or will my fish be ok. It looks like I found a 55g tank brand new for 200. Asking the guy if he is willing to trade.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So I just talked to the lady with the 50g and she said if she still has it by next week on Tuesday it is surely mine. Hopefully for 100 so I can at least start to get stuff. And hopefully I can sell my dang SW tank. People have emailed me about it asking what gallon it is to make sure I didn't mean 30 I guess then never respond when i say 3 lol.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK. So I have decided I really want school fish. Can you guys tell me some. My new tank is 50g.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I got the tank. for $110 I got a 50g tank or could be 55, stand I got a unknown filter, a brand new millennium 2000, underground filter, a 200w heater, a piece of drift wood. a algae scrubber, 2 lights, and a rock. and gravel which is going to be thrown away. I think I got a good deal. Now I am going to buy piece by peice. Going to upgrade lights soon. Going to get some sand, more drift wood. What kind of fish do you guys think I should get? I love school fish. Also I want some angles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't buy the turbo co2 thing from drs f&s........its a waste of money. DIY CO2 is not effective on larger tanks. If you can't go pressurized, go low light.

What are the dimensions of the tank? Standard 50g tanks are 3ft and 55 are 4ft.


If you want *Angels, then you can have a couple schools of fish with them. Choose something non-nippy (Serpaes, Buenos Aires, Skirt tetras are nippy). Most others will be fine. Neons are their prey in the wild, so unless you want them picked off eventually, skip them. Cardinals, Rummynose tetras, Black Neons, Flame Tetras, Diamond tetras, Lemon tetras, Harlequin rasboras, most Rainbowfish......all will work.

For bottom feeders, Cories are awesome. You could easily have 12-14 in a 50g. Loaches are more active, but some of them hide alot. I found Yoyo loaches to be too boistrous for my slower tankmates (Cories, Angel, Gourami).


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

It is 48x13. What about cherry barb. I have 3 right now in my 10g tank. I plan on moving them to the bigger tank. Can I introduce about 6 more and will the other 3 accept them. Also i plan on getting 3 Black Lace Angels. How many can I get of these Burmese Border Loach? And Cories what kind and how many. And some of these Longfin Serpae Tetra not sure how many. And maybe a couple of these Australian Rainbow. This is my first tank over 10g so I took a huge step up. So all the help will be great. These fish so far are the ones I want. Or the ones I hope to get. That is if they are all compatible with each other.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like a 55g. 

Cherry Barbs will be fine. Most Barbs are pretty nippy, but Cherries are the exception. You should be able to add 6 more. Try to keep the m/f ratios at 1:2 if you can.

I suggest you add 4-5 small Angels and let 2 pair off or add a mated pair if you can. Angels don't always get along. 

Skip the Serpaes....they are nippy and will shred your Angels' fins.

I wouldn't keep Cories with loaches........from personal experience, really active loaches will outcompete them for food. The Kubotai might be ok though.......just feed alot of bottom feeder food.


Here is a stocking suggestion:

4-5 small Angels (let 2 pair off and return the other 2)
8-10 Tetras/Rasboras/small Rainbows (Praecox)
8-10 Tetras/Rasboras/small Rainbows (Praecox)
8 Cories
5 Kubotai/Burmese Border Loaches

If you choose the larger Rainbowfish (the ones that get 4-5") then I suggest going with a large school of tetras/rasboras/pencilfish (14 or so) and then having 5 of the larger Rainbows instead of the 2 medium-ish schools.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Man I have such a bigger range of fish then a 10g lol. Can't wait to start t up. All my cherries right now are female. My LFS doesn't carry male. As far as I know. Also I forgot about my platies and black mollys. Instead of the 10 Tetras/Rasboras/small Rainbows think I can just add them in there. I forgot all about them lol. there are 2 of each. Thank you JOM. Also the underground filter do I really need it. It came with a 200w heater also. think this will be good? It is no were near windows my house stays around 72F. Once again THANK you


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldn't use the undergravel filter, especially if you want plants. Not only does it trap debri which can increase nitrates, but plant roots get tangled up in it.......its not good for planted tanks. 

200w for the heater may be a little less than I'd use. You could get a second 150-200w heater to use if you want. Or just buy a 300w. If your house doesn't get very cool, then it might be ok, but a smaller heater will have to work harder to keep the water warm. I'd get a second one to be on the safe side. 

Yeah, you could put in your platies and mollies instead of a second school. You could even add 1-2 more of each. 

I'm surprised the LFS doesn't carry male cherries. They are the pretty ones.  Females are light brownish and males are very red. Check another LFS if you can.......chances are they'll have some males. But, keeping all females is fine.

So you are looking at:

4-5 small Angels
8-10 Cherry Barbs
3-4 Platies
3-4 Mollies
8-10 Cories
4-5 Kubotai Loaches/Burmese Border

That stocking looks fine to me.  I wouldn't add anything else to it though.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Kool I can't wait to cycle tank. The only thing I am waiting to buy is a better filter plant sand lol that is what I call it. Regular sand, i guess a new heater, and drift wood. Then Cycle tank and start to buy plants then fish. Want to see some pics of the tank.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

VERY important. can plant grow good in gravel? One reason I ask is because it came with over 50Lbs of rocks they are white. Is white a natural color to go with the natural look? Please answer ASAP!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Most plants grow fine in gravel....especially if you are going to be limited to low and medium light plants.

IMO white gravel can stress the fish out......it is bright and kind of distracts from plants and fish. I'd go with a tan/brown colored gravel. That is more natural IMO.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh Ok well I am getting some black sand and some other stuff for the plants. going to keep some white gravel to make like a road i have a vision lol.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK. So I have been looking on petsmart website and came across sand for a reptile tank. It is alot cheaper then fish tank sand. I was just wondering if it is fish and plant safe. They also have diff colors which will really make my vision better. I cant really draw it.. But I plan on having a 2 diff layer sand bed. the bottom will be brown if I am able to use that reptile sand. and the top layer will be black. I don't know if it will look good I when i get sand I will do a small scale put it in a bowl in see. Oh ya I was doing some cleaning today after I removed rocks and underground filter. and i notice when i put water in my drift wood floats. Any good ways other then burring in sand can keep it down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

The sand will eventually mix together.....especially with any bottom feeders, so it would really be better not to layer sand colors.

If you want cheap sand, go with pool filter sand......which you can get from a pool supply place. Its about $5-10 for 50lbs.

I don't think I'd use reptile sand........unless you know for sure it has no additives or anything in it. I still wouldn't use it though, personally.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OH ok thank you once again. Well I think i am just going to to black or white. am still trying to choose a back ground I can't decide if I want black or white. Here are some pics the best I could get batteries hate my camera. 
After I fixed it up alittle.









Filled it up to do a leak test were I found a chip off also to clean were stuff built up under underground filter.









Sorry about blurry pic forgot to turn light off then camera died.


----------



## sdfssddff (Nov 27, 2007)

cool! i just got one of these myself. still buying gravel and centerpiece, but i like it. hope it comes out well for you! 
also- i like your choice of angels for the main fish. i'm still deciding on stock
!Buenas Suertes!
Good Luck!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you sdfssddff lol. Ya I was wanting some angles for ever just never had a tank big enough. Ya I am working on getting sand and drift wood and better lights I have to buy a new fixture basically cause 18inch bulbs are 15 watt I am trying to get 1 to 2 watts per g. So most likely getting t5 light. Or just keep 30w IDK yet. Then as soon as I work all tat stuff out I am getting plants and some feeder goldfish to get cycle going. I think my filters will do good but just incase also getting a new one to replace the old one. Well GL wiht your new tank to.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i think you should choose black backrounds, white looks kinda wierd IMO


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So I found this on petsolutions.com Tell me if it is good I am going to get a bag of Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate and a good size bag of black sand. A Emperor 400 filter to replace whisper. A 100-150-300w heater, a good size piece of drift wood, some rocks maybe river, New lights and that is it. Then just plants and fish oh and the all important test kit. this should cost me a total of rounded it up the best I could 188 for every thing I need after I cycle. Of course I might wait for new lights and just have 30w for now we will see. Thanks again for helping me out every one.  THIS IS MY FINAL PLAN. I don't want to change it anymore. So tomorrow I get the task of taking out the water in the tank lol I have no buckets. hehe


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So I just got all the water and all the dirt out of it. It is an All Glass aquarium. Which I here is good.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So close to starting my tank. I am about to sell saltwater tank. At least I hope so!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I wouldnt cycle the tank with feeder fish, not only will it cause problems with relocating them. They usually carry parasites and diseases that could transfer to your planned stock, even after you remove them.

Out of your planned stock, platy's would probably be the best to cycle with.

However, there are products like Stability and Bio-Spira to speed up the process without as much stress to the fish.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I read on here I think that I can add some media from a cycled tank. and it will speed it up. Is this true.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Gotta say I dig the tank, Ricker!  Looking forward to seeing what you fill it up with!  Nice natural look.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Ricker said:


> I read on here I think that I can add some media from a cycled tank. and it will speed it up. Is this true.


Yes, but only add media after a few fish or a source of ammonia is introduced, otherwise the transfered bacteria will starve.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh well i will prob cycle it like my 10g. No worries. 



> Gotta say I dig the tank, Ricker! Looking forward to seeing what you fill it up with! Nice natural look.


Well I really dont have it set up yet. The rocks are gone. I am gettign white sand. black background. some black sand to just to make it look good. I am only going to have one drift wood. The plan I have is going to put some flat rock on top the the drift wood to create a little cave. It is going to look real good. Just waiting for the saltwater to sell so I can get everything at once.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Ricker said:


> Oh well i will prob cycle it like my 10g. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I really dont have it set up yet. The rocks are gone. I am gettign white sand. black background. some black sand to just to make it look good. I am only going to have one drift wood. The plan I have is going to put some flat rock on top the the drift wood to create a little cave. It is going to look real good. Just waiting for the saltwater to sell so I can get everything at once.


:lol: my bad. was looking at the first pic and thinking just some plants.  
I DIG the cave idea! I'm curious to see what it looks like compared to what I have visualized.  Have fun, dude!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I will. The cave came to me when i turned my piece of drift wood a different way. I was like man my fish would love a cave to hide in. Also will be building other caves and houses out of stone.


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Sweet! I'm gonna live vicariously through your decorating until I can get my next tank.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I got this tank on a bargain. 110 for 2 filters, lights, stand, drift wood, rock, and other stuff. It is an All Glass Aquarium. 55g. am glad I picked it up. Now just got to get it started


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well today I went to Kmart and got some sand box sand. It said it was prewashed shifted and everything so I figured I didn't need to clean the sand. Might of made a mistake might of not. But It is in the tank tank is filled up with water. Filters are working hard.... I will post pic of it tomorrow. Also got to get new lights cause it make water and sand look purple.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I hope you let that sand settle before you turned on those filters, otherwise you are going to have 2 ruined filters in the morning.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya the sand just sank to the bottom. It was just cloudy. Should I turn them off? My filters are working still.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So i've been looking into canister filter instead of HOB. Just to be correct a canister you dont have to drill tank. I was looking at this one. 
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp17290/si1382699/cl0/pennplaxcascade1200canisterfilter


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No you do not need to drill a tank for a canister filter. You do need to have someplace to put the filter. Many stands have half open backs to accommodate this. Some (like mine) do not and have to be opened up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

If you don't have holes in the back of the stand, you could always put it beside the tank if you have room and don't mind looking at it. That's what I did with my 40g.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I have an opening in my stand. Ok good water is staying around 80 with the one heater so for now I am not going to get another heater. water cleared up. let the cycle begin


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok so I cleaned the sand redid my whole tank. Took all the sand out cleaned it drained water put new water in. While I was cleaning looks like i lost a good 10 pounds of it. But is is worth it as now I can stir my sand bed up and all get is sand dust not muddy looking water. Also sand looks whiter. posting pics soon. Also found a water hose to fil it up Just got enough to reach from laundry room to living room


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Pictures soon!.......... I hope


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya got to get batteries lol camera wont even turn on.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK...So tomorrow I got at least one good pic coming. I haven't had the money yet to go get my daylight bulbs which will be got this week or next week. Also getting a new filter for it. In the new pics you acn def tel the sand is alot cleaner then in the old ones. thank you guys for looking.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Alright guys I got my new pics. Going to try and get better pics soon. A little blury but i think they are good.

First the front tank shots!

















blue gourami









Cherry Barbs









RANDOM


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey any thoughts to improve tank or just what you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

More driftwood.  And more plants when you have more light.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

more colorful fish, unless your camera isn't showing it nothing really pops out. but i like the tank looks like it has alot of potential


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well the fish are in there cycling tank so no colorful fish yet. Couldnt get a better pic of blue gourami. He is camera shy. Also I think I am going to stay with one piece of drift wood. making caves soon. and other stuff. Also going to go get a daylight bulb that is at least 30w. That means I would have 60w over it. Also getting some java moss for 2 bucks soon when I get new lights


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

well catch him by surprise so we can see him ha!


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL I did I waited 10 mins twice as soon as he sees the camera is swims like crazy. I will get him while he sleeps. Also color really isnt there yet. Also what do you think about my background that is posterboard.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Background looks good, you just need to separate your stem plants and plant each stem individually. They'll grow better that way.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Really I never knew that! Thanks alot Trashion. Ya if you noticed were the plants are it is all rock. when I cleaned sand I lost a good amount of sand down the drain. So filled it in with rocks I plan on just making that my little plant garden. Sweet now that I know they will grow better tomorrow will plant each one in the rock area.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah that dark background looks great, you should gets some neons they would look really cool against that, how big is that tank, 55?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya it is a 55g. Why you ask?


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

oh because with a tank that size you could have an awesome school of neons IMO like 15+


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great tank i think harlequin rasboras would look great in that tank.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well I got some new fish and plants. I got 5 more cherry barbs. They are all schooling now I was surprised on how fast they became friends. Seven females and 1 male. Also got 3 ghost shrimp 1 for free 30c for each one. Then I got two new plants. Here are some updated pics. The cherry barbs was so hard to catch on camera. They were to EXCITED about having new friends. Sorry about blurry pics I need to get better camera and learn how to take them.

Before new fish and plants








The CAVE I made









Updated to today.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

So what do you guys think?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its very pretty and will be beautiful as the plant grow. Needs cichlids, though. How about a pair of Bolivian Rams?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

just need to work on your photography


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ya I know my camera skills suck. This is also my first planted so I think I am doing well.


----------

